# More Cigar Pens



## arkie (May 19, 2012)

[attachment=5699]

Cigar pens - pistachio, desert ironwood, cocobolo and pistachio on hybrid cigar fittings. The pistachio and desert ironwood are crosscut, bought from shadetree_1 last year on IAP. The cocobolo is cut on the bias.


----------



## DKMD (May 19, 2012)

Nicely done! I love the feel of a cigar pen, but I don't think they had that style when I was making pens… There's a fair bit of bling in that kit! 

Not a bad looking pen in the bunch!


----------



## bench1holio (May 20, 2012)

some great looking pens there arkie, that cocobolo one's a cracker


----------



## JimH (May 30, 2012)

Nice set of pens! Well done!


----------



## scotirish (May 30, 2012)

*Very nice selection of wood for your pens.  *


----------



## Final Strut (May 30, 2012)

Those are really nice. Are those the Big Ben cigar pens from Penn State?


----------



## arkie (May 30, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Those are really nice. Are those the Big Ben cigar pens from Penn State?



No. The PSI Big Ben kits on their web site look like a relatively generic cigar kit. Nothing wrong with that - I've made quite a few. I'm not really sure where these came from - got a deal from a guy getting out of the pen business. They look very much like the kit Woodcraft sells.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020400/22246/Ultra-Cigar-Ballpoint-Pen-Kit--Gold-and-Chrome-Accents.aspx


----------



## arkie (Jun 12, 2012)

[attachment=6685]
Crosscut osage orange (bodark) on a Black Ti cigar pen.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 13, 2012)

Like 'em all but this one rings the bell for me.


----------



## McBryde (Jun 14, 2012)

Great job and beautiful finishes on the pens.


----------

